
How do Democrats win in 2020? These battleground state leaders have some advice - bokieie
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2019/10/14/2020-election-how-do-democrats-beat-trump/3899108002/
======
Bostonian
What are the current rules about political discussions on HN?

